# LED 3D 1089p HD projector



## scouzzer1964 (Feb 18, 2013)

Bought one of these for x-mas, looking for some reviews.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LED-3D-10...g_Sound_Vision_Projectors&hash=item1c2ed31c66


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I take it you may not have received this yet??
Anything that says "projector", "LED", "3000 lumens", and is offered on eBay for the price given should set off some alarm bells - big time.
When you get it and fire it up, give _US_ some reviews on its performance.:sob:


----------



## scouzzer1964 (Feb 18, 2013)

Well its my first Projector and i dont know what to expect in quality, but i have my blu ray machine and sky box conected by HDMI and i cant fault it. I got a 100inch screen, The audio is plugged in to my Sony amp. So i will give it a 10/10


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

scouzzer1964 said:


> Well its my first Projector and i dont know what to expect in quality, but i have my blu ray machine and sky box conected by HDMI and i cant fault it. I got a 100inch screen, The audio is plugged in to my Sony amp. So i will give it a 10/10


If you're happy with it, that's what counts.:yay:


----------

